
U.S. newsroom employment has dropped 25% since 2008 - smacktoward
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/07/09/u-s-newsroom-employment-has-dropped-a-quarter-since-2008/
======
msie
Probably due to Mergers and Acquisitions. Sad.

